# Salary/Cost of living advice please



## moyno85

Hi there, 

I am a single 25 year old Australian and have just been offered a Junior Art Director position at an advertising agency based in the Cyberport.

The salary offer is $18,000HK/month which equates to just over $28,000AU a year - roughly minimum wage in Australia which I find quite alarming.

Junior creative salaries are generally quite low although this seems excessively stingy for a global advertising giant.

Before sending me the offer my interviewers repeatedly emphasised that the number will look low on paper but to consider that the cost of living in Hong Kong is much lower than Australia. They also blamed the strong Australian dollar for the low figure but I don't see how that is relevant.

Could someone please advise on how hard it will be to survive on this salary. Am I overreacting? I have very little knowledge of the cost of living in Hong Kong, although from what research I have done it looks as though I will be lucky to save any money at all after food and rent have been taken care of.

Career-wise - the opportunity is a dream come though this low salary has really put a dampener on things.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers!

-m


----------



## ljon246

You can survive on 18K but it will definitely be hard to save anything. If you include housing, transportation, food and medical insurance, you're definitely not going to be able to save anything. Im not sure about HK living standards being cheaper than Australia, but its definitely a place where you could live well on either end of the spectrum. I.E. a dinner could run anywhere from as cheap as 50 to as high as 1500 HKD or even more per person.


----------



## JWilliamson

This question has been asked many times before and there have been very good answers and important information given. If you want a 500 sq ft place it will cost between 8,000 to say 12,000 HK Dollars and this is not an upscale place. It will range to very old, old and fixed up. There are some studios which will be smaller than a average hotel room they can cost 6,000 and up. JW


----------



## dunmovin

moyno85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a single 25 year old Australian and have just been offered a Junior Art Director position at an advertising agency based in the Cyberport.
> 
> The salary offer is $18,000HK/month which equates to just over $28,000AU a year - roughly minimum wage in Australia which I find quite alarming.
> 
> Junior creative salaries are generally quite low although this seems excessively stingy for a global advertising giant.
> 
> Before sending me the offer my interviewers repeatedly emphasised that the number will look low on paper but to consider that the cost of living in Hong Kong is much lower than Australia. They also blamed the strong Australian dollar for the low figure but I don't see how that is relevant.
> 
> Could someone please advise on how hard it will be to survive on this salary. Am I overreacting? I have very little knowledge of the cost of living in Hong Kong, although from what research I have done it looks as though I will be lucky to save any money at all after food and rent have been taken care of.
> 
> Career-wise - the opportunity is a dream come though this low salary has really put a dampener on things.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -m


A) recalculate the exchange rate

B) do nothing about moving until you have negociated and secured a decnt package(which will include housing and medical insurance)

C) don't listen to people that say HK housing rental "CAN" be cheap. You'll end up in a slum like Sham sui po or an industrial are like KWUNG TONG..... go for a price of hk$20,000 or above.


D) if they really want you..they'll re-evaluate the packege


----------



## JWilliamson

slums hahaha but 20,000 a month is more than most make. Just cause you make a lot doesnt mean others do. My manager makes that in a month so how will he afford anything more per month with that rent? JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> slums hahaha but 20,000 a month is more than most make. Just cause you make a lot doesnt mean others do. My manager makes that in a month so how will he afford anything more per month with that rent? JW


That is not always the case. I had a junior assisant on 15k per month, my secrectary was on higher salary, all with medical and housing packages which took them up to beyond 30k (yes the assistant got that as well because he came from out European side and was entitled to the full expat package,which included flights home and other benefits).


What is very true, is if you sell yourself short in HK, life can and will be miserable. My advice to anyone going there is get the best deal you can and do your research well before you accept any deal. Talk to others in the same industry, same level.


----------



## JWilliamson

Of course not everyone makes below 20,000 but not everyone makes above it. What is the % of expats that come to Hong Kong and make over 20-25,000 and rent a place for 20,000 a month? JW


----------



## moyno85

hey everyone, thanks so much for the advice.

I managed to negotiate up to 20,000/month - sounds good to me.

From the research I've gathered and people I've spoken to it seems 20,000 is more than livable as a bachelor.

Now all I need to do is find a place.

Thanks again guys,

-m


----------



## JWilliamson

North Point in Hong Kong Island has inexpensive flats with around 400 sq ft for 8,000 HK Dollars a month. My co-worker just moved into one this week (November 3). JW


----------



## moyno85

JWilliamson said:


> North Point in Hong Kong Island has inexpensive flats with around 400 sq ft for 8,000 HK Dollars a month. My co-worker just moved into one this week (November 3). JW


Cheers, is that share accommodation or single?

It seems my co-workers mostly live in Shueng Wan - any idea of decent rental prices in and around there?


----------



## JWilliamson

ok Shueng Wan is 5 stops from North point. they can be close and yes its a big room with a bathroom. JW


----------



## JWilliamson

Shueng Wan is closer to the bars and tourist area but North Point is not far away like 8 to 10 mins on subway. JW


----------



## moyno85

JWilliamson said:


> Shueng Wan is closer to the bars and tourist area but North Point is not far away like 8 to 10 mins on subway. JW



thanks mate, North Point does look good but I'm working in the Cyberport so I'm guessing Shueng Wan will be easier in terms of getting to work?


----------



## JWilliamson

Single he lives alone. 8,000 will get you a 400 sq ft flat but it will not be anything special or new. I have seen flats in Shueng wan going for the same but my opinion is that shueng wan will usually be higher than North Point area. JW


----------



## dunmovin

try comng from the other direction .. Aberdeen and Ap Lei Chau have ressonably priced housing. Though I would beware of anything that says less than 700 sq ft...... there has been cases where 100 sq ft has been lobby space, 80 sq ft has been the rubbish disposal area and your part of the kid's play area, comes to 220 sq ft. My 1st landlord in Hk was getting well over HK$30,000 pm in rent fees(the company paid, because they wanted my wife and latterly me). However,a move out to the NT, Which not only tripled the size of house and reduced the rent by hk$ 10,000and also cut the commute time down from 90 mins to 20 mins.


----------



## JWilliamson

NT = a long commute.


----------



## Mo18

Hi!

i would also lilke to ask you for an advice.
Namely, i was thinking about taking a job offer in a financial institution for 500 GBP/day. If I calculated it right, the 500 GBP salary per day, would make app. 12.000 GBP per month gross, which would be app. 10.900 GBP NET per month. 
If 1 GBP = 12.0919 HKD , then it would make an app. salary of 132 tsd HKD/month.

I'm waiting for an info about whether costs of medical care, accomodation or lunch are included in that salary or not (but I believe that they are).

some of you also mentioned that some companies pay liiving costs. What do you mean when you say costs of living?

I also found an appratment in Wan Chai and Quarry Bay for app. 25 tsd HKD/month.

But I don't know what are the approximate costs of living in Hong Kong. How much is the average if you live normaly - don't go out too much...

Can you please give me an advise?

Thank you )


----------



## JWilliamson

"I also found an appratment in Wan Chai and Quarry Bay for app. 25 tsd HKD/month." you mean 25, 000 Hong Kong dollars per month? JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> "I also found an appratment in Wan Chai and Quarry Bay for app. 25 tsd HKD/month." you mean 25, 000 Hong Kong dollars per month? JW


Yes. 25,000 Hong Kong Dollars per month...


----------



## JWilliamson

Thats some high rent. What sq ft? JW


----------



## Mo18

really?
what would you suggest, which max. amount should I give for a rent?

here an example:

Floral Tower 福熙苑
Robinson Road, Midlevels West
Hong Kong

436 sq.ft.
1 Bedroom(s)
1 Bathroom(s)
Rental: HK$ 21,000 incl.


----------



## JWilliamson

*rent*



Mo18 said:


> really?
> what would you suggest, which max. amount should I give for a rent?
> 
> here an example:
> 
> Floral Tower 福熙苑
> Robinson Road, Midlevels West
> Hong Kong
> 
> 436 sq.ft.
> 1 Bedroom(s)
> 1 Bathroom(s)
> Rental: HK$ 21,000 incl.


i guess you are paying for location cause 436 ft (500ft) goes for 8,000 in many areas just 10 mins from the locations you mentioned. JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> i guess you are paying for location cause 436 ft (500ft) goes for 8,000 in many areas just 10 mins from the locations you mentioned. JW


really? which locations/districts would you suggest then?
and what's with the living costs in HK, regarding my potential salary? Is it a good one or...?


----------



## JWilliamson

*rent/location*



Mo18 said:


> really? which locations/districts would you suggest then?
> and what's with the living costs in HK, regarding my potential salary? Is it a good one or...?


What is your salary per month in HK Dollars? HK is a small island and the city is on the edge of the island so anywhere on this island is easy to get to and from. Central and Mid levels is where most of the tourist go and there are many bars and places to eat so the cost will be higher but 7 to 12 minutes away it will be lower. North Point a 500 sq ft can cost 8,000 per month. The places you mentioned which are going for 20,000 what do they offer? the clean the room for you? Swimming pool and gym? balcony? JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> What is your salary per month in HK Dollars? HK is a small island and the city is on the edge of the island so anywhere on this island is easy to get to and from. Central and Mid levels is where most of the tourist go and there are many bars and places to eat so the cost will be higher but 7 to 12 minutes away it will be lower. North Point a 500 sq ft can cost 8,000 per month. The places you mentioned which are going for 20,000 what do they offer? the clean the room for you? Swimming pool and gym? balcony? JW


My salary would be 500 GBP per day. If a month has 20 days, then it would make 10,000 GBP/month = app. 120,000 HK dollar per month.

I don't need an appartmenetn with a swimming pool, neither a gym,. though it might be usefull 

So, you say that Central and Mid-level are best for tourists and to go out. I will look at hongkonghomes, to see what are the prices for appartments to rent there.

I though, if my salary would be 120,000 HK dollar, I might seperate max. 25,000 HK dollar for rent. But this is only because I don't know what the living standard in Hong Kong is...
I can't even image what are the approximate monthly housing costs (overhead expenses, food...).


----------



## JWilliamson

*ok seems good*



Mo18 said:


> My salary would be 500 GBP per day. If a month has 20 days, then it would make 10,000 GBP/month = app. 120,000 HK dollar per month.
> 
> I don't need an appartmenetn with a swimming pool, neither a gym,. though it might be usefull
> 
> So, you say that Central and Mid-level are best for tourists and to go out. I will look at hongkonghomes, to see what are the prices for appartments to rent there.
> 
> I though, if my salary would be 120,000 HK dollar, I might seperate max. 25,000 HK dollar for rent. But this is only because I don't know what the living standard in Hong Kong is...
> I can't even image what are the approximate monthly housing costs (overhead expenses, food...).


120,000 gives you a lot to play with. 25,000 for rent is a good figure it will give you a newer place but i would search for one that will clean your place, have a swimming pool and close to a park like Victoris Park in Causeway bay where you can play tennis, basketball, football or go for a walk. With 25,000 to spend you have a lot to play with. food can be cheap or expensive depending on your intent. say Ruth Cris a nice steak house a nice dinner for 2 with steak and lobster and drinks will go for 2,000 HK Dollars and a nice thai restaurant can go for 2 with all you want to eat will go for 200 HK Dollars. Electricity is high but about the same as Europe and cable is average and not worth worring about. JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> 120,000 gives you a lot to play with. 25,000 for rent is a good figure it will give you a newer place but i would search for one that will clean your place, have a swimming pool and close to a park like Victoris Park in Causeway bay where you can play tennis, basketball, football or go for a walk. With 25,000 to spend you have a lot to play with. food can be cheap or expensive depending on your intent. say Ruth Cris a nice steak house a nice dinner for 2 with steak and lobster and drinks will go for 2,000 HK Dollars and a nice thai restaurant can go for 2 with all you want to eat will go for 200 HK Dollars. Electricity is high but about the same as Europe and cable is average and not worth worring about. JW


Great!thank you very much for all of information!
do you have some suggest on which web site to look for aparments to rent?


----------



## JWilliamson

*sites*



Mo18 said:


> Great!thank you very much for all of information!
> do you have some suggest on which web site to look for aparments to rent?


I personally do not have a site i would recommend. If i was sure of one i would be happy to give that info. I can ask some friends who have just found some flats in the last 3 months for that info. JW


----------



## Mo18

Thanks! I would be very greatfull


----------



## Mo18

The only important thing (bedises the area) is that I'm looking for a furnished appartment...


----------



## JWilliamson

*good*



Mo18 said:


> The only important thing (bedises the area) is that I'm looking for a furnished appartment...


say that it is important. I am looking for a furnished apartment in central , Soho or close by. I see you from Croatia interesting. My name is Boris Vasilievich i was born in Miami but my dad is Serbian. I hope thats ok, there is a lot of history over there. I will be back on here tomorrow im off now to coach basketball.


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> say that it is important. I am looking for a furnished apartment in central , Soho or close by. I see you from Croatia interesting. My name is Boris Vasilievich i was born in Miami but my dad is Serbian. I hope thats ok, there is a lot of history over there. I will be back on here tomorrow im off now to coach basketball.


Hi


----------



## JWilliamson

Hello there, I have talked to some sales people and insurance brokers who all make good money and all says either go directly or just shop around. They didnt have any favorites and all sales agents should lead you to the right place for you. JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> Hello there, I have talked to some sales people and insurance brokers who all make good money and all says either go directly or just shop around. They didnt have any favorites and all sales agents should lead you to the right place for you. JW


Great thank you very much!


----------



## JWilliamson

*Info for apartments*



Mo18 said:


> Great thank you very much!


Try going here www.hk-magazine.com. It has the top classifieds of apartments and other info on Hong Kong. http://hk.asia-city.com/ . Castle Asset Holdings Ltd.. good luck, JW


----------



## Mo18

JWilliamson said:


> Try going here www.hk-magazine.com. It has the top classifieds of apartments and other info on Hong Kong. http://hk.asia-city.com/ . Castle Asset Holdings Ltd.. good luck, JW


Excellent


----------



## kenyan

Please see my reply to JustinKB regarding moving to HK. 

You can definitely eat cheaply, but as much as I love asian food, I couldn't do it every day and if you can't either then plan for high costs. Supermarket costs: Milk=$40/1.89lts, steak=$50/2 pieces, French loaf=$20-$30, cheese=$60 for a small traingle, rice=v.cheap, fish=v.cheap, fruit juices=$40-$60/1.5lts etc etc. 

If you have a small (70sqm) apartment it will set you back anything from $7000 for very very basic to $15000+pm, management fees are usually $2000pm but can be included in the rent sometimes - starting the lease, agent fees are about 2 weeks of rent, solicitor fees $8000, gov't stamp duty (not sure - try HKgov website but around 1 to 5%)

Coming out to that salary is going to be a very harsh intro to HK which is a shame because this is a great place. Try to get flights/education and or housing included - if they really want you they will move their position slightly because on that money you won't be able to afford education or flights home to escape the summer heat - by the way, heat - aircons/dehumidifiers are a must and will rack up the bills big time except during the fab months of Sept to March.

Good luck..


----------



## Mo18

kenyan said:


> Please see my reply to JustinKB regarding moving to HK.
> 
> You can definitely eat cheaply, but as much as I love asian food, I couldn't do it every day and if you can't either then plan for high costs. Supermarket costs: Milk=$40/1.89lts, steak=$50/2 pieces, French loaf=$20-$30, cheese=$60 for a small traingle, rice=v.cheap, fish=v.cheap, fruit juices=$40-$60/1.5lts etc etc.
> 
> If you have a small (70sqm) apartment it will set you back anything from $7000 for very very basic to $15000+pm, management fees are usually $2000pm but can be included in the rent sometimes - starting the lease, agent fees are about 2 weeks of rent, solicitor fees $8000, gov't stamp duty (not sure - try HKgov website but around 1 to 5%)
> 
> Coming out to that salary is going to be a very harsh intro to HK which is a shame because this is a great place. Try to get flights/education and or housing included - if they really want you they will move their position slightly because on that money you won't be able to afford education or flights home to escape the summer heat - by the way, heat - aircons/dehumidifiers are a must and will rack up the bills big time except during the fab months of Sept to March.
> 
> Good luck..


Thank you very much for these detailed information


----------



## MoTo77

moyno85 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a single 25 year old Australian and have just been offered a Junior Art Director position at an advertising agency based in the Cyberport.
> 
> The salary offer is $18,000HK/month which equates to just over $28,000AU a year - roughly minimum wage in Australia which I find quite alarming.
> -m


Wow, me too. *No way*, unless they are providing a housing allowance. That's much less than my rent.


----------

